

Ask HN: Kickstarter etiquette on living expenses? - keiferski

To use an example: what if Sal Khan of Khan Academy wanted to raise money to make more videos (<i>assuming they didn't raise money</i>). It costs him basically nothing to make them. But to do it fulltime, he'd need enough money to pay the bills.<p>Would it be acceptable for him to use Kickstarter to raise X dollars to live while he's doing the project?<p>Ditto for any other project that basically costs nothing to make, other than time.
======
wmf
Yeah, this has been done:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/michaelficarra/make-a-
be...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/michaelficarra/make-a-better-
coffeescript-compiler) IMO this is fine as long as it's disclosed in the
pitch.

------
ScottWhigham
I think it's semantics. If you call it "living expenses", I think that a lot
of people will see that as "personal expenses" and thus would be turned off.
If you call it "salary", then those same people would view that as "business
expenses" and thus fund the project.

